# Hunting boots---need recommendations



## Nicki White (Jan 19, 2004)

Seeing the "muck boots" thread got me thinking about my next needed acquisition...hunting boots. I want a good pair of COMFORTABLE, waterproof boots that I can wear mostly to train or hunt upland with. So, I need to be able to walk all day in them, and not have my feet feel like falling off.

Any recommendations as to brand, type or place to purchase?? Oh, I also need ones with good arch support...after a bout last year with plantar fasciatis (sp), I don't want to do anything to mess up my feet again.

Thanks in advance,
Nicki


----------



## doublereed (Jan 4, 2003)

Nicki, I got my upland boots from Cabela's. They are very light and comfortable and come insulated or un-insulated. Might wanna look there for starters.


----------



## Casey (Apr 22, 2003)

These are the most comfortable boots I have every set foot in. I even wear them to work... and I stand up for 10 straight hours. http://www.irishsetterboots.com/shoe-zoom.cfm?style=869


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Proper fit is the most important thing. And since all feet are different and all boots are made differently, no one can tell you what brand will work best for you.
About once a year, Backpacker mag runs informative articles on how to select a boot.
Fin & Feather in Ia City has SOME people in there that are knowledgable about fitting boots.
JS


----------



## Ray Shanks (May 23, 2004)

I 've been wearing Russell boots for years and I'm very pleased. They have a web page and the cost is not much more than quality made production boots. These people will make your boots to fit your feet and they have a variety of styles to choose from.


----------



## Goose (Oct 7, 2003)

I bought a pair of waterproof Irishsetter boots last year before my elk hunt. I've never had a more comfortable pair of boots. They hardly needed breaking in. I bought them at the Bass Pro Shop close to the DFW airport. Seems like I paid about $160.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Danner


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Get something that is guarenteed waterproof! (not water repellant), something with the Gore-Tex liner.
Cabelas has decent boots, as does Irish Setter........ although you will pay more for the Irish Setters. Cabelas has a great return policy too!
If you plan to use them in the winter, I'd get a half size larger and heavier socks. OR
You can take a pair of your heavy socks to a local boot store and try on various boots, just to get your size correct with heavy socks. The order from whereever you chose.


----------



## Steve Bean (May 3, 2004)

Danner


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2004)

Gortex rules. I have several pair of gortex boots by "Rocky" they are great. I also have two pair of Danners. They are great too. The biggest thing is fit, as posted above.


----------



## lefty (Apr 24, 2003)

I bought a pair of Danner Sharptails and found them to be very comfortable and rugged also. 

They are gore-tex waterproofed;leather and cordura with vibram soles.

They just fit me perfect from day one.
Important that they are comfortable from the get-go.

lefty


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

BIG TEXAS (available at Wal-Mart) :lol: 

DINGO (do they still make those) :lol: 

I would go with Danner or Rocky


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Best upland boot I have ever owned and I do a lot of walking in pheasant fields every year.

http://www.filson.com/901.HTM

http://www.rockyboots.com/products/west/well04.html

10" brown nylon with gortex is a great winter training boot and really nice when going duck hunting...easy on and easy off.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Meindl


----------



## Jeremiah Harston (Sep 11, 2003)

Danner


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

Danner Rainforests.

Cabela's

Wore Redwings for 25 years or more, and will never buy another pair again. I work for the Electric Utility here in all kinds of climates, and conditions, and can wear them all day without any fatigue, then tubn around andwear them upland hunting all weekend.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

> I want a good pair of COMFORTABLE, waterproof boots that I can wear mostly to train or hunt upland with. So, I need to be able to walk all day in them, and not have my feet feel like falling off.


For me, Danner. Best hunting boot I have ever owned and I work in boots daily.

Now that being said. Nicki you are going to have more trouble finding a good fit because of the limited supply of good quality womens boots. So I would not get hung up on a name as much as the fit. If a Wal-Mart boot will work for you , go for it. It may not last as long but if it fits and is comfortable so what.

We had a tough time finding a pair my wife liked and finally bought a pair of Brownings' in a youth size. They were a good price, well made and waterproof. Lightweight and most important, they fit her. She has a size 7 1/2 - 8 foot. 

Hope this helps.

GD


----------



## Nicki White (Jan 19, 2004)

Golddogs said:


> > I want a good pair of COMFORTABLE, waterproof boots that I can wear mostly to train or hunt upland with. So, I need to be able to walk all day in them, and not have my feet feel like falling off.
> 
> 
> For me, Danner. Best hunting boot I have ever owned and I work in boots daily.
> ...


I don't think that I'll buy a "women's" boot, b/c I have BIG and WIDE feet!! :wink: I usually buy men's tennis shoes, b/c they're cut naturally wider than are women's shoes. I understand what you meant, tho.


Thanks, everyone, for your replies and pm's. I hope to find something in the next couple weeks.

Nicki


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi Nicki ....
I searched here and low to try to find a good quality woman's hunting boot. I wanted them to be waterproof and as you mentioned they had to be light enough to wear all day upland hunting and warm enough for winter training. 
I found a pair of ladies Rocky Stalker Series at Cabela's and have worn them for over four years now and still LOVE them!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

doublereed said:


> Nicki, I got my upland boots from Cabela's. They are very light and comfortable and come insulated or un-insulated. Might wanna look there for starters.


Ditto. These you can't beat for the price and Cabela's customer service/warranty is second to none. I also agree with eveyone on Danner. You will resole a pair of Danner boots several times before you wear them out. The agency I work for issues us Danner boots and have been for 6-7 years now. We switched from Rocky to Danner which was a good move IMO but Rocky also makes good boots. The only gripe I have about Danners is they tend to be a little heavy. I guess that's why you can't wear those suckers out.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ray Shanks said:


> I 've been wearing Russell boots for years and I'm very pleased. They have a web page and the cost is not much more than quality made production boots. These people will make your boots to fit your feet and they have a variety of styles to choose from.


Bingo!!!!! The dog trainers boot. Also savy hunters.

Angie


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Danner............"Pronghorn" light in weight/Gore-Tex.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi Nicki ....
Should have mentioned those ladies Rocky Stalkers are also Gore-tex.

Sue


----------



## txgolfer45 (Jan 10, 2004)

Danner


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

DANNER...................Hands down!

I bought mens boots on sale 8years ago, still wearing them for all kinds of hunting, they are still waterproof, and for a girl, I am really hard on boots and shoes! Most comfortable, warm, lightweight boots I own and I own at least 6 other pairs of different makes!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I had a pair of Rocky's that the sole started coming off in chunks after a year. They wouldn't replace or give any credit what so ever. I'll go with Cabellas or Bean from now on.


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

Buy some high-end Redwings. Expect to pay $150 - $200. After 7 years of use I sent them in with a $50 check and they re-soled and reconditioned them. They are almost like new. I expect another 5 years out of them.

At $15/year they are pretty cheap boots.


----------



## StormOutfitters (Feb 27, 2003)

*Only one boot?*

There's only one brand of hunting boot that I would recommend - and Ive most likely tried them all-(except Muck) ---Danner - comfortable, light, waterproof, rugged and durable. I buy mine two at a time--(two pair that is) :wink:


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Cabela's Outfitter Series have worked well for me. They are the only readily available boots I have found in extra wide. Danner went to wide and Rocky only went to medium.

Dan


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Danner Pronghorn
I bought a pair last year to hunt in they were so comfortable I started wearing them everyday. I'm a diabetic and have to be very careful of my feet. I just bought another pair to wear for work that aren't camo.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

After you decide, always, always, ALWAYS look here first --

http://www.bargainoutfitters.com/

-- they have the best prices around, but it is because they are close-outs, etc.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Ray Shanks said:
> 
> 
> > I 've been wearing Russell boots for years and I'm very pleased. They have a web page and the cost is not much more than quality made production boots. These people will make your boots to fit your feet and they have a variety of styles to choose from.
> ...


I've been looking at the Russell Boot website

http://www.upnorthoutdoors.com/russell/boots.html

and I'm trying to decide what to buy from them.

For RTF folks who own/wear Russell boots, which specific model have you found most appropriate for daily retriever training activities ? 

Thanks


Jeff


----------



## onegunguy (Apr 7, 2005)

AmiableLabs said:


> After you decide, always, always, ALWAYS look here first --
> 
> http://www.bargainoutfitters.com/
> 
> -- they have the best prices around, but it is because they are close-outs, etc.


Yeppers!

www.sportsmansguide.com too! Get on there e-mail specials list... I've bought a lot of stuff from both places (they're the same company). I'm on their "Advantage" program that usually saves another 10% and I think priority shipping as well as "exclusives".

Here's the last boot I got from them

http://www.bargainoutfitters.com/cb/cb.asp?a=222593

Great boot!

Russell boots are top notch as well!

Chippewa, Irish Setter, and LaCrosse are brands worth looking into as well.

Good luck
onegun


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Bought a pair of Cabelas kangaroo leather gortex boots 3 or 4 yrs back. I LOVE them, light weight and comfortable. I went back last winter and bought a duplicate pair with the thinsulate insulation. They can be had for $140 or so per pair. One thing Cabelas offers that makes a difference for me, they really stand behind what they sell, if it doesn't work or fit they give refunds without a bunch of who struck john.


----------



## onegunguy (Apr 7, 2005)

Nothing against Cabela's... used them plenty.

To me, Sportmansguide/Bargainoutfitters is a man's garage sale. Just wait for the right product/size etc. and you can save a bundle. I got my danner sharptails for $50 and I think that cabela's had them at the time for $150. It's just kind of a wait and see game.

Plus, Sportman'sguide is only 30min away and I can go check a size or just rummage and save shipping. My wife works in the cities and has picked up many a hunting coat/boot or what have you.

As far as their return policy - I've had two occasions to return items. One was a pair of Irish Setters that leaked but I liked them. I hunted with them through the season then let them know that they leaked. They took them back no questions asked! I paid shipping back for that one.

Another time I ordered some Winchester Rubber Boots that ran awful big. They took them back and paid shipping AND never gave me guff for not knowing what size I wear. Got to like that.

But I like Cabela's too. Just trying to give out another option.

onegun


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Wolverine

100% waterproof and comfortable. I bought mine at Academy for $35.00. Went and worked some pointers over the weekend and they are nice, really nice. 100% camo'd out and I am looking forward to wearing them during deer season, scent lok and all. $35.00 was the clearance price. I like Wolverines though, I think they make a real good work boot.


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Danner. Available in wide and high quality. I am on my second pair.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

L.L. Beans Kangaroo leather. they weigh about 3lbs each and are really comfy. I have 2 hard years on mine and they are just now losing the water proofing. Also the tread has worn down pretty good. But I am going to buy another pair soon, so i would recommend them.

Oh, i had to boot leg them into california. The only state in the union that they can't be shipped to. :roll:


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I wear Georgia Boots all the time. Most comfortable and durable pair of boots I've ever owned. 

/Paul


----------



## QuakKillz1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I wear Georgia Boots all the time. Most comfortable and durable pair of boots I've ever owned.
> 
> /Paul


I bought a pair about 14months agao to work in, they are great except concrete eats the sole... 

they are still comfy, but it rained yesterday (FINALLY) and the leak.....  

I shopped around tonite and Academy had the ones I want... http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=200401 (and they are only 64.97 here at Academy)

I will be wearing Georgias for a while longer unless I can find some as comfortable for a comparable price....


----------



## Steve Bean (May 3, 2004)

I prefer Danner, but I do have a pair of Georgia boots made from Boar Hide that have been a great boot for a long, long time. It's not a winter boot, but great for warm weather, has Gore-Tex, but that doesn't help much the times I cross creeks after turkeys, but heck, I have gotten more than my money's worth out of them.


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

*Boots*

I have the Upland Bird Hunters (something like that, can't remember) from Russle Moccasin Boot Company. American handmade boots that fit like a glove and the most comfortable boots I have ever owned. Well worth the money and the time it takes to build them. Go American if you can!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've got two pair of Danners...the Pronghorn and Sharptail. Love 'em both. I want a pair of Russells, and probably will go for a pair this summer. As for wet weather tall rubber boots for hunting and training....I love my Le Chameaus. Lightwieight, supportive and leather lined with a zipper up the side and a gusset, so they're comfy. I hope they last forever, since I don't plan to spend that kind of cash very often. 

My friends call me the Imelda Marcos of hunting boots. :wink:


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Danner makes a good boot called the "Pronghorn" up to 2E. Cabela's has the "Kangaroo Upland" in insulated and uninsulated and they are available up to 4E. Both are Gore-Tex. They also have a similar boot the "Kangaroo Featherlight" in both women and men sizes which weights 2.4 oz.


----------



## Jay H. Miller (Feb 28, 2005)

*Boots*

Russell is the way to go! I own a pair of the south 40 bird shooter, I think I paid about 325 for them. Seems like a lot of money, however just like anything else you get what you pay for. I have worn all the above mentioned boots and there is no comparison once they are broke in. I will have these boots for a long time, and when they break down I will send them in to be re-soled and reconditioned, and then where them another three too four years. So I guess if you do the math $325 divided by seven years (conservitive number) works out to about $50 bucks a year. JMHO


----------



## Fire Angel (Jan 3, 2003)

Danner Pronghorn!

I bought an uninsulated pair of these 2 years ago at and wore them all day in the field the first day out. They never hurt my feet a bit. I recommended them to my brother in-law, because he has never been able to get boots that work for him. He wore them the very first day out of the box all day hunting pheasant and loved them.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

I wore Redwings for 25+ years of tough terrain quail hunting (Baja), as well as for hunting other species. I thought they were the best boot for me until this last season when I tried a pair of Cabela's upland boots and they're terrific! They're totally waterproof, comfortable, reasonably lightweight and well insulated without making your feet too hot. The only thing I'm still getting used to is not having a heavy lug sole...I did have a few slips in steep terrain this year. I think I would have preferred kangaroo leather because of the weight difference, but California law won't allow them to be shipped here...just one more eye-roller for our rabid enviro-nuts in Sacramento. :roll:


----------



## mildot1 (Feb 12, 2006)

In my opinion ROCKYS are way over rated, I own four pair.

Three of the four leak.
Three of the four have the molded sole, they all have point's of separation to the upper.
Only the bearclaws are still in one piece and waterproof!

Much better products on the market!

Brad


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Danner. All of the Navy Seals and other Special Ops people I know use them and they have to pay for them out of their own pockets.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Danner without a doubt. Very comfortable, very durable.


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

Can't believe the age of this thread!

Having very bad feet to fit-wide,lo arch and busted up from the "good old" mc racing days. Have found that for upland the Timberland boot is fantatsic. For a snake boot the Irish setter. Never had a Rocky that was any good at all-tried more then one. Now someday I am gonna have to try a pair of those Danners everyone is suggesting but would recomend the Timberland.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*hunting boots*

I spend all of my life either in bed or on my feet. I have a GOOD mattress and Russell boots. If you have never had a pair of custom made-custom fitted boots, do yourself a favor and get some Russell's. I can chase quail all day and be ready to go dancing at night in mine.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: hunting boots*



Tom Watson said:


> I spend all of my life either in bed or on my feet. I have a GOOD mattress and Russell boots. If you have never had a pair of custom made-custom fitted boots, do yourself a favor and get some Russell's. I can chase quail all day and be ready to go dancing at night in mine.


Tom,

Which Russell boot(s) do you own?



Jeff


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*hunting boots*

Cavaliers, featherweights, professional hunters


----------



## ColoAngler (Mar 20, 2006)

Rocky Deer Stalkers, Rocky Extreme Stalker ... hard to find them.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Browning Kangaroo featherweights. Expensive, but the most comfortable boots I've owned.


----------

